# Minidsp Dirac Live mutichannel



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi I have system that consists of a Yamaha Z9 http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/hifi-components/stereo-receivers/rx-z9_black__u/ + Denon 3910 http://assets.denon.com/documentmaster/us/dvd3910_ownersmanual.pdf
Can someone please suggest a Minidsp Dirac Live multichannel unit that I could purchase.
Please keep in mind I listen to a lot 2 channel

Thanks in advance

http://www.google.co.nz/url?sa=t&rc...0iJSmAc1W2V8U8y-0ziIYg&bvm=bv.112454388,d.dGY


----------

